# 2005 Silverado Shocks?



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm looking for 4 shocks for the 3500 4x4 SRW. Last summer I installed 2 Monroe Magnums on the front, the classic large bore yellew ones, and I'm not happy with them. I really didn't notice an improvement in ride and the shocks I took off had 290,000 miles on them! The rear ones are original so they have 295,000 miles on them. Cost isn't really an issue within reason, I just want 4 shocks that'll perform and give a decent ride. I never off road with the truck, it's a work truck for plowing and hauling a heavy dump trailer. I do use in for personal use quite a bit also, so I don't want shocks that create a harsh rough ride.

KYB's and Bilsteins come to mind, but I'm not overly familiar with either.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I guess if the Bilsteins lasted that long I'd go with them again


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1435548 said:


> I guess if the Bilsteins lasted that long I'd go with them again


I wasn't aware that it came with Bilsteins, I thought those only came with the Z71 trucks and mine is just a Silverado LS. It seems like I've always heard good things about Bilstein, perhaps that is the way to go.


----------



## CuzMike (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the Rancho RS7000MT on my Ram. They are a Monotube design and perform excellent on the HD trucks. I love the ride. Part numbers for your truck would be RS7370 & RS7274. Give them a try, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bilstein ride is amazing. Fwiw spend a few extra bucks and get them built for your truck. I can get you a name of your interested. Pm me.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

Bilstein!!! If you have the torsion bars cranked up then install the D46-D47 shocks, you will be SO glad you did! 4wheelparts was the cheapest I could find as they price match and ship free but shop around for best price.


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

SMiller;1436021 said:


> Bilstein!!! If you have the torsion bars cranked up then install the D46-D47 shocks, you will be SO glad you did! 4wheelparts was the cheapest I could find as they price match and ship free but shop around for best price.


I took a look at 4wheelparts and the two Bilsteins that I'm seeing are the 4600 and 5100 series, I'm assuming the two part numbers you listed are for the 4600 series?


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

I put the 5100 series Bilsteins up front on my 2500hd. Definitely noticed a HUGE difference. My t-bars are cranked so i still get a slightly harsh ride, but compared to the stock shocks its like night and day. The front end feels SO MUCH more cushioned! Highly recommend them, i also added lower shock mount extender brackets, haven't got around to adding new keys yet.


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

Installed KYB Monomax truck shocks on my 05 a year ago. Love them and reasonable. Plow and tow heavy trailers all summer also. Check them out. Like the monotube design, an upgrade from stock shocks.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I like HD Bilsteins and is what I installed on my 98 K1500 Z71 years ago to replace the factory comfort ride Bilsteins. Over the years though, they seemed to have gotten harder and they ride a lot rougher than when they were first installed.

I installed the Monroe gas magnums on my 98 K3500 and they improved the ride over what was previously on the truck.

Wayne


----------

